# Sweaty Helmet Problem



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

My helmet is nasty cause I sweat like a paedophile in a toy store.

I was looking at some remedies and thought to try a "do rag" (spelling?)

Any one else wearing duRags while they bike ? Have they helped at all??


----------



## gnewcomer (Jul 2, 2011)

every ride year round.

I wear these, carry overs from my harley riding days.

SCHAMPA's Stretch Headwrap bandana

gnewcomer aka OldMtnGoat

I ride xc/enduro.... because, baseball, football, golf, and soccer require only one ball....


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

they look just like a du rag... it works good though??


----------



## Mr. 68 Hundred (Feb 6, 2011)

Take old T-shirt (or shirt you're riding in), cut/rip off 1" from bottom, loop around head and tie if needed. Works good enough. More stylish than pictures 1, 2 and 3; but not #4.


----------



## saidrick (Jan 28, 2006)

Get a Halo headband or do-rag. Excellent product. I've used mine for years.


----------



## El_Duderino (Dec 2, 2005)

Get a halo headband


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

El_Duderino said:


> Get a halo headband


Headbands aren't really my style


----------



## dharel1705 (May 21, 2012)

It'll be under your helmet. Who's going to see it when you're riding?

http://forums.mtbr.com/general-discussion/headbands-halo-2-sweat-gutr-others-706405.html


----------



## saidrick (Jan 28, 2006)

Halo makes a du-rag as well.


----------



## gnewcomer (Jul 2, 2011)

Fuglio said:


> they look just like a du rag... it works good though??


@ Fuglio, Schampa's are made with specific materials that, IMHO are some of the best at wicking sweat away from the head.

gnewcomer aka OldMtnGoat

I ride xc/enduro.... because, baseball, basketball, football, golf, and soccer require only one ball....


----------



## MiWolverine (Jun 15, 2009)

Headsweats. I tried the Halo and it still poured out sweat.


----------



## SRALPH (Jun 27, 2008)

The halo at least channels the sweat off your brow and out of your eyes. Look at your toes when you stop and push your helmet once in a while to squeeze out the latest bucket sauce


----------



## tubby74 (Jun 2, 2012)

halo works well to stop sweat in eyes, but the fabric on the top isn't at all thick so wont do a lot to stop your sweat making the helmet liner wet from the sweat.


----------



## michaelscott (May 23, 2011)

I love the Halo du rag. The other week I misplaced mine and went for a ride without it. I had completely forgotten how much sweat gets in my eyes, on the helmet visor, and drips down my neck. I bought another Halo so i would never be without one.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I've been using a Buff under the helmet for some time, and it seems to help with keeping the sweat out of my eyes.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

SRALPH said:


> Look at your toes when you stop and push your helmet once in a while to squeeze out the latest bucket sauce


aka douching your helmet

I loved doing that stopped in traffic back in my road biking days.


----------



## inter (Nov 27, 2010)

I use sweatgutr, works well for me. No absorbant material, just rubber, channelling the sweat to the side of my head.
halo is absorbing sweat, but get saturated quickly if u sweat like a pig, eventually sweat will flood your head and eyes.
with sweagutr , the gutter get full, so from time to time I have to look up to let the sweat flow to the side.


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm trying out a product called Sweatbuster ,so far it is working very well. It is a liner that replaces the pads in your helmet.I used to use sweat bands that I got at sporting goods stores that paid about 2$ for ,those worked well also.


----------



## skewe (Sep 30, 2010)

My friend used this from Columbia and they said that it is the best thing they have tried, plus keeps you cool

Columbia Men's Dry Ice Bandana (Omni-Freeze ZERO)


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

Or wear a cycling cap: Amazon.com: Pace Houndstooth Cycling Cap (Black/Gray): Sports & Outdoors

I use that Pace cap, and the built in sweatband does a nice job of keeping sweat outta my eyes. Plus it looks hella stylish to boot, no?


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Just to spread the stoke once again I will send out FREE Sweat Buster's by TraxFactory.com to the first 5 people that PM me their address. I can only ship to lower 48 unless you pay for shipping....limited time MTBR forum special!!!!!!


----------



## someoldfart (Mar 14, 2013)

That looks like a fantastic product there rip. I sweat like Hunter Thompson and sweat management is important in helmets. The Giro Zen had thick comfy pads but once sodden, sweat in the eyes. I have a Lazer road helmet that seems to direct all sweat into my right eye. I have a Urge Enduromatic which has a different look and not many vents. I was forced to get a helmet with minimal venting to keep the sun off my bald head. Actinic keratosis. But this Urge has this goofy forehead pad called a Gangsta pad. It sticks out below the front of the helmet about 1cm and curls out a bit too. Sweat drips off in front of your face and maybe some sweat evaporates on the exposed bit. I think your pad would be an excellent fit in the Urge.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

someoldfart said:


> That looks like a fantastic product there rip. I sweat like Hunter Thompson and sweat management is important in helmets. The Giro Zen had thick comfy pads but once sodden, sweat in the eyes. I have a Lazer road helmet that seems to direct all sweat into my right eye. I have a Urge Enduromatic which has a different look and not many vents. I was forced to get a helmet with minimal venting to keep the sun off my bald head. Actinic keratosis. But this Urge has this goofy forehead pad called a Gangsta pad. It sticks out below the front of the helmet about 1cm and curls out a bit too. Sweat drips off in front of your face and maybe some sweat evaporates on the exposed bit. I think your pad would be an excellent fit in the Urge.


I own the Urge Endur-o-matic (mostly for winter riding) as well and I know what you mean on the padding. The Sweat Buster made it fit so much better....PM me address and I will get you one out!


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

I have an underarmor headstock I wear when needed.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Just wanted to say 1 more available under my initial offer from above....


----------



## johnb268 (Mar 5, 2013)

I've got the Halo and it's not all that great...


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

bhj said:


> I think duRags are better for women... Haha


Why? Are their heads shaped differently?


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

bhj said:


> I don't mean the shape. Sorry, I just privately don't like men wearing duRags, at least I haven't seen a man who wears duRags looks cool.


my pics at the begging didn't load?


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

bhj said:


> Yep, I have saw... You are handsome:thumbsup:, but you know? I think the duRag makes your head looks tight and face are big... Anyways these are just my personal views.
> So far, this is the best style of Skull Cap I found at Google.
> View attachment 829557


if it comes with the glasses im sold!!

how can you say THIS isnt cool


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

bhj said:


> Wowwwww, It's coooooooooooool! The strong muscle stands out in comparison with all elements, he looks just like an intrepid captain! The helmet, glasses, clothing, pose, long hair... all these make him looks cool enough!!!
> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


You forgot to mention gold chain!


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

RipRoar said:


> ... I will send out FREE Sweat Buster's ...to the first 5 people that PM me their address.


How do you do that gag icon thingy??


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

,,,,


----------



## someoldfart (Mar 14, 2013)

RipRoar said:


> Just to spread the stoke once again I will send out FREE Sweat Buster's by TraxFactory.com to the first 5 people that PM me their address. I can only ship to lower 48 unless you pay for shipping....limited time MTBR forum special!!!!!!


I received mine today and used it in my Specialized helmet. It wasn't that hot out but I still had a good sweat happening. The only sweat in my eyes was from below the Sweat Buster. I wrung it out at home and was stunning how much sweat there was. Works great. But now I need a few more.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

someoldfart said:


> I received mine today and used it in my Specialized helmet. It wasn't that hot out but I still had a good sweat happening. The only sweat in my eyes was from below the Sweat Buster. I wrung it out at home and was stunning how much sweat there was. Works great. But now I need a few more.


Good stuff!

So all I am definitely over 5 at this point...so I need to cut it off here....hope it works out well for everyone that received them! Sorry you missed out Ki5ka


----------



## A DuB (Jul 9, 2013)

I use the halo skullcap, and it works great for me. Keeps the sweat out of my helmet pad and out of my eyes. It also keeps my hair from getting everywhere.

Helmet Beanie & Sweat Skull Cap | Under Helmet Skull Caps


----------



## jselwyn (Mar 14, 2012)

Got a Halo headband recently and I no longer have dried sweat stains on my glasses. I was really excited to share my experience with friends only to discover that they all have been using the Halo's for quite some time. Being late to the party was the biggest bummer about the Halo.


----------

